# CD PLAYERS



## cooljamaican2 (Dec 29, 2004)

just wonderring if it is only me or is anyone having problems .here goes i have a 03 x-trail , luve it to death ,but my cd player player stoped working after just 6month, it was replaced and now months later its playing distorted .

does anyone have any simular problems?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*some minor problems*



cooljamaican2 said:


> just wonderring if it is only me or is anyone having problems .here goes i have a 03 x-trail , luve it to death ,but my cd player player stoped working after just 6month, it was replaced and now months later its playing distorted .
> 
> does anyone have any simular problems?


Hi,

I had my xtrail for over 2 years now and been using the in-dash cd player (not the 6 cd stacker) quite often. I have't had any problems with it playing and/or accepting any music cd's (including various CD-Rs). Just last week however, I noticed that it started skipping tracks, so I've insterted a laser cleaner cd and it worked fine since then.

I did notice however that if you leave the CD inserted in the player for a long period of time (and am talking about forgetting the cd inside for a week or more) the playback gets affected.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yup, leaving the CD inside the in-dash player while its parked in the sun wrecked the "other" SUV's CD player..but not my ReX, i never leave it out


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Jalal,



> Just last week however, I noticed that it started skipping tracks, so I've insterted a laser cleaner cd and it worked fine since then.


I wanted to ask about a similar problem with my CD and stock 6-CD player but managed to find this thread...

I have a few CD's in there that I, I must admit, have left in there for 2 months plus. Now I'm noticing that it skips periodically - but generally on the 1st and 2nd tracks only. 

Not sure why it would do that since it's been relatively cool and mild these last 2 months in Vancouver so I can't see it heating up and damaging anything. I'm just attributing my problem to excess dust

I was hesitant to insert a CD lens cleaner since the little brush seems bigger than the insertion slot at the front - I was afraid of it getting jammed in there! but it sounds like you managed to get your in and out with no hiccups?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep, CD lens cleaner should work ok, the brush is a soft one anyway, so it shouldn't get stuck there.

I now have the MKII 6 CD stacker on mine and that works perfectly well, however I don't keep CD's in there for extended period of time to avoid problems.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

my cd player crapped out in 5 months 

warrentee covered it

took it out 
and bought a pioneer deh7500


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks, guys. I'll give it a shot tonight.

Drove home last night listening to the skip...Drove home last night listening to the skipp...Drove home last night listening to the skipping CD.


----------

